# Borzoi & Lurcher



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Samwise & Frodo out on the airbase today


































































We saw a buzzard












Also this happened...


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Great pictures you got 2 beautiful dogs


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Wonderful photos. I just love seeing photos of your crew.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

What beautiful, happy dogs.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting. I just love that Lurcher of yours. both are great looking but that Lurcher -just no words.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

I love seeing sight hounds! Yours are beautiful. You really don't see much of them around here. Do you ever worry about them being off leash? I was thinking about a Saluki for the longest time, but read you should never trust them off leash.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for the lovely comments!



Kyndall54 said:


> I love seeing sight hounds! Yours are beautiful. You really don't see much of them around here. Do you ever worry about them being off leash? I was thinking about a Saluki for the longest time, but read you should never trust them off leash.


I only ever let them off where its relatively safe - no roads nearby, no livestock, not mega high (people) traffic areas etc... though I'd probably do the same with any dog being let offlead.
Lurchers typically can have better recall than many full sighthounds due to what they were originally bred for; no use going out poaching with a dog that doesn't return pretty quick lol! Frodo is half collie and we've worked on recall pretty solidly since day one  Doing the same with Sam, not taking it for granted etc, though he mostly sticks within a few feet of me or follows one of the others at the mo


----------



## mjfromga (May 24, 2011)

Hello! Loving my favorite Frodo, and Sammy is still looking great! The last pic... cracked me up! What in the world did he get into?


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

mjfromga said:


> Hello! Loving my favorite Frodo, and Sammy is still looking great! The last pic... cracked me up! What in the world did he get into?


Oh hi there 
Well.... what looked like a slightly muddy patch turned out to be a bog! He had a great time leaping around in it though haha


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I've been hoping that you'd post more pictures!

I love your guys. 

Samwise is starting to grow some SNOUT! What a cutie!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Beautiful! Love the first pic and the mud!


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

They are gorgeous! Fabulous pictures as always.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

you have such a beautiful bunch of dogs


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice shots of your cool dogs! I like the last one the best, dogs always have to get muddy.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Great pictures! Your dogs are so handsome!


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

That Gray dog is stunning. He is the Lurcher? The other one looks like the Borzoi I have seen (pics, one in real life) but he's short-haired? Or do I have their breeds mixed up? There was one borzoi at the vet I worked at, very regal and reserved, lot of hair. A lady I worked for had an Irish Wolfhound-never saw that dog run!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

jersey_gray said:


> That Gray dog is stunning. He is the Lurcher? The other one looks like the Borzoi I have seen (pics, one in real life) but he's short-haired? Or do I have their breeds mixed up? There was one borzoi at the vet I worked at, very regal and reserved, lot of hair. A lady I worked for had an Irish Wolfhound-never saw that dog run!


Grey/merle/scruffy thing is the lurcher, yep 
You are correct lol, borzois are indeed big and hairy! Mine is only four and a half months old, so his coat is yet to grow in


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Samwise is getting so big!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Sibe said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Samwise is getting so big!


HUGE!
Everyone thinks Frodo is big... Sam is just as tall and not even 5 months old


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

They are the coolest looking dogs! I've never even heard of the breeds before this forum. What are their personalities like? They are breathtakingly stunning!


----------

